# Est ce un frein pour mon agrément ?



## po13.line (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, depuis que je suis adolescente j'ai pour projet de devenir assistante maternelle et ca y est aujourd'hui je me lance enfin dans les démarches car nous venons d'acquérir notre 1er maison ! 
J'ai une question qui me tourne en boucle dans la tête en attendant ma visiste de la PMI : j'habite dans une rue en côte et de ce fait ma maison est de plain pied mais il y a une côte/descente bitumée sur environ 2 mètres pour accéder sur la terrasse qui mène à notre porte d'entrée. La terrasse est clôturée donc les enfants n'auront pas accès à  cet endroit en pente mais c'est surtout pour l'arrivée des parents et mes sorties avec les enfants où je me demande si on ne va pas considérer ça comme dangereux. C'est pourtant très accessible pour un adulte et un enfant qui marche et c'est plus pratique que des escaliers avec une poussette mais voilà ça reste une pente. Est ce que des nounous ont un logement similaire ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, sur 2 mètres c'est pas long et c'est mieux que des marches , avec les intervenantes le plus important et de savoir argumenté .moi à ta place je couvrirais cette pente de 2 mètres d'un gazon artificiel par exemple pour protégé les chutes des petits qui font leur premier pas ou encore pour ne pas glissé si il gèle.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
L'accès à ma maison se fait par une pente. 
Cela n'a jamais posé de problème lors de mes renouvellements. 
Pour mon premier agrément, j'habitais ailleurs.


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

Une pente n'est pas un problème.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne pense pas que cette pente pose un problème


----------



## nounouflo (27 Décembre 2022)

J’ai une pente pour accéder à mon Domicile et pas de soucis pour l’agrément


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Tout dépend de la puer ... mais ne vous laissez pas intimider ! oui un morceau de fausse pelouse pourrait rendre cette pente plus sympa ...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas que vous aurez de souci, prévoyez vos arguments au cas où. Nous ne vivons pas toutes en terrain/village plat ^^


----------



## AAJJ (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai la même chose que vous et il y a pas de problème du moment qu'il y a rien de dangereux autour ferrailles .... Après ça dépend beaucoup des dames de la pmi bon courage


----------

